# Does you dog drink underwater?...LOL



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Boomer loves playing in the water Ziggy not so much.


----------



## Kits&Kids (Feb 10, 2012)

he looks like he was wearing a gurdel for a bit. haha pyrs are the best..


----------

